# Converter all the way in?



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

I got my tranny (4L65e) pulled yesterday and installed the new converter (vigilante 3600). As I was installing this, I listened for the three distinct clicks you are supposed to hear-I did hear clunking sounds as I was spinning and slightly lifting the converter. Eventually, the converter did slide in a little and then with more effort it went in about another 3/4" to where it is now. I checked it with my dial caliper and, as near as I can tell the pads are about 1.125" in from the bell housing as the instructions indicate. The converter wont go in any further and rotates smoothly and solidly. However, since I didn't hear three distinct clicks as the instructions, and all my internet research say I should have, I'm wondering: Is it possible that the converter didn't correctly engage all the components it should have even though it's, as far as I can tell, all the way in? My logical brain says it's installed properly-my emotionally charged brain tells me that I'm risking killing the front pump. I could pull it off and re-install it again,but, this is the kind of stuff that can drive you nuts-what if it is installed correctly and I pull it off and then it doesn't get all the way on? I should probably stop worrying about it as it seems to be installed correctly. Has anyone else here had this semi panicky experience when changing converters? Here is a kinda blurry pic showing the distance between the pads and the bell housing-sorry-crappy cell phone.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've never installed one as I'm a stick guy but a friend that had issues with installing one could not get the trans to bolt up. His turned out to be a mistakenly shipped converter that needed to be switched out to the correct one. Maybe someone with experience with "clicking" can chime in.


----------

